# intelligent relay bypass module



## fredk2_net13 (Jan 27, 2020)

hello
i would like to know something about the intelligent relay bypass

Do i have to buy a  Panasonic TQ2-L-5V relay or can i replace it by another one ?

If someone  has tried this relay pcb,  would i have a review about your experience with this kit ? ?

best regard


----------



## DGWVI (Jan 27, 2020)

I've used this system for a few builds, and love it. Adds a lot more of a dynamic nature than just on/off. I've only used the Panasonic relays.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 27, 2020)

It works well definitely worth it. I have only used Panasonic relays.


----------



## fredk2_net13 (Jan 27, 2020)

okay thank you for these rapid responses !! 
i m happy to read this because i tried fisrt with a non panasonic and it didnt work 
so i m gonna buy a real panasonic relay


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

It should work with other relays but you'll have to ensure that the specs are similar...

Single-coil latching
Same pinout
Coil current
Operate / Release time


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> It should work with other relays but you'll have to ensure that the specs are similar...
> 
> Single-coil latching
> Same pinout
> ...


Any update on when the boards will be back in stock?


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

The boards are here now, just waiting on the microcontrollers.   They should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## fredk2_net13 (Feb 1, 2020)

hello today i put the true panasonic relay on this relay module and i have to say that everything is all right
 it's working  perfectly
thank for your attention
regards


----------



## kuun (May 24, 2020)

How are leds wired to this bypass? I don't understand all the in/out pads that are available.


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2020)

The module is designed to work with the onboard LED of the effects PCB you are using it with... 

If you're using it in some other application you _can_ connect an LED directly to the module,  omit Q1 (2N3904) and install the Cathode of the LED in the left pad of Q1, Anode of the LED in the center pad of Q1.

You will need to adjust the value of R1 (10K) accordingly.   Start with 1K.


----------



## vashuba (Sep 3, 2020)

how do i wire this up? anyone have pics?


----------



## fredk2_net13 (Sep 3, 2020)

vashuba said:


> how do i wire this up? anyone have pics?




hello here is my pics of the relay i wired and that is working perfectly


----------



## krsdrm (Sep 4, 2020)

fredk2_net13 said:


> hello
> i would like to know something about the intelligent relay bypass
> Do i have to buy a  Panasonic TQ2-L-5V relay or can i replace it by another one ?
> 
> ...


I've built several of them and I've used the TQ2-L-5V and I've used EA2-5SNJ. They both worked fine but the EA2-5SNJ is harder to find in stock.


----------



## fredk2_net13 (Sep 4, 2020)

krsdrm said:


> I've built several of them and I've used the TQ2-L-5V and I've used EA2-5SNJ. They both worked fine but the EA2-5SNJ is harder to find in stock.


finally i bought the TQ2-L-5V and it has been working perfectly   since i put the panasonic relay


----------



## vashuba (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the pics! so is there a wiring diagram? 
So there are the the inner 4 lugs. 
then the outer 4 (in +) & (- Out) are this coming from the effect PCB? 
can. someone clarify these
thanks


----------



## vashuba (Sep 7, 2020)

never mind figured it out


----------



## vashuba (Sep 11, 2020)

so I the pedal aways on, just waiting for the momentary input?


----------



## vashuba (Sep 11, 2020)

this is the pub I want to use it with.  not a pedal pcb one and the lugs are not exactly identical.  how would I wire this up?
thanks








						pedal project PCB boards.jpg
					






					drive.google.com
				



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1evfao-V3xSGdIWQb0HnjJyhkNz922at4/view?usp=sharing


----------



## p_wats (Sep 11, 2020)

vashuba said:


> this is the pub I want to use it with.  not a pedal pcb one and the lugs are not exactly identical.  how would I wire this up?
> thanks
> 
> 
> ...



That board doesn't look to have an onboard LED, so you'll likely have to follow these instructions from earlier in the thread:



			
				PedalPCB said:
			
		

> If you're using it in some other application you _can_ connect an LED directly to the module, omit Q1 (2N3904) and install the Cathode of the LED in the left pad of Q1, Anode of the LED in the center pad of Q1.
> 
> You will need to adjust the value of R1 (10K) accordingly. Start with 1K.


----------

